# IKEA



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Contused (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2019)

Good


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 1, 2019)

Your getting funnier Northie. Spot on.


----------

